# Check out the FIRST knockout of this year's XARM



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> The planet may sporadically disappear from the amount of concentrated awesome at this moment in the space/time continuum. For those of you who don't remember, XARM is a sport created by the former co-creator of UFC, Art Davie. Essentially, two guys are tied by their left hand to a podium. The goal is to either knock your opponent out, submit him or defeat him in arm wrestling. Yeah, it's like the open-source version of combat sports. You sort of just get your win however you can. This year the sport had a reboot after going going out of business in 2008. Check out the first knockout from this year's season of XARM featuring Bond Laupua and Tater Williams.


​*Middleeasy*

I guess it belongs in the sports section. :dunno: Still so randomly awesome.


----------

